# Bilder Zuschneiden



## IamR OoK IE (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mit meiner Digicam Bilder gemacht und diese zum drucken abgegeben und format 10x15 gewählt.
Herausgekommen ist ~10x13 , also nicht standartmäßig oder die druckfirma hat eien teil weggeschnitten.

Die Digicam macht also nicht exakt das verhältnis 1 : 1,5

nun meine Frage : wie kann ich mit Photoshop an geschicktesten die Fotos genau auf 10x15 zuschneiden und gegebenenfalls das ausschneiden was ich will.

Ich vermute ich muss eine 10x15 auswahl erstellen aber ich weiß nicht wie das geht 

MfG
ROoKIE


----------



## D@nger (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
da hast du recht, du beschenidest das Bild auf 10*15 cm.
Dazu nimmst du das Freistellungswerkzeug und stellst im oberen Bereich von Photoshop deine gewünschte Maße ein (cm muss mit eingegeben werden). Nun beginnt du an einem beliebigen Punkt (am besten oben links) den Rahmen aufzuziehen, und das soweit bis er stehen bleibt. Nun die Maustatste loslassen und auf Freistellen klicken.

Natürlich kannst du auch die Bildgröße verändern.
Dann wird das Bild aber ganz leicht verzerrt (sieht man garnicht). Den Haken bei "Proportionen beibehalten" müsstest du entfernen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Februar 2006)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre das normale Auswahl-Rechteck. Dort kannst du auch eine feste Größe eingeben.Sobald du nun die Maustaste drückst, erscheint die feste Größe als Rahmen. Sobald du ihn positioniert hast (Maustaste gedrückt lassen) wählst du "Bild" -> "Freistellen".

Das ist im Prinzip das Gleiche, aber ich habe mir diese Methode angewöhnt. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## IamR OoK IE (4. Februar 2006)

Danke euch beiden ,

beides hat funktioniert


----------

